# Hello cat lovers!!



## Hazmi (Dec 2, 2003)

hello, im still new.. i'll introduce myself 

my name is, Hazmi. I live in Malaysia (southeast asia)... the weather here is quite hot (27C)... there are 3 main races here, Malay, Chinese and Indian.. im sure some of u have been to malaysia...

now i'll introduce my kitty...
umm i dont know whats her breed  but u can find these breed everywhere in malaysia... my kitty is a spayed female, i named it Smokey since its fur is Grey... but ppl called it "blue", not grey... i adopted her from SPCA, shes been staying there for 8 months and theres not much information about her pasts...

im not sure of Smokey's age but i think shes 1year+... i'll post her pics later, coz now i cant find my digicam >.<.. she is an indoor cat.. luckily she knew how to use the litterbox... i fed her Friskies.. for the litter, im using "Feline Pine", Smokey seems find with it so i'll stick with Feline Pine...

i love this site ^.^ and the community here is friendly.. thank you.. if u have any question, go ahead and ask...


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

Hi Hazmi! It is good to meet you. How close is Malaysi to the Phillipines? I do not know my geographi like I should!  My dad and sister and stepp mom all live in the philipines. My dad is american, (they are all actually american) And my step mom was born in the Philipines. I think it is asia to isnt it?
Welcome to the site!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Hazmi! Welcome to the catforum! We call grey cats blue over here too. I have a bluepoint Siamese and a sealpoint. How did you learn to speak English so well? Were you born in Malaysia? I hope you enjoy the forums. We have lots of fun and good information here and nice people too!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I do agree, this is a friendly community, and look forward to seeing some pictures. @@


----------



## Hazmi (Dec 2, 2003)

thx for the welcome ^.^... yes kitkat, phillipines is in asia, and quite close to malaysia ...

yes jeanie, i were born here... we learn english at school  and guess what? i just captured some pics of Smokey... 

she's cleaning herself ^.^


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

My step mom said they learn english in school in the Phillipines as well, she could not speak it fluently until she came to the United States though. She said she could wright it very well before she came here.
Your kitty photos are great! what a cute cat.


----------



## Hazmi (Dec 2, 2003)

thank you, yup she's cute i love her ^.^

i can write english better than speaking, hehe ...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Just keep using your English. And when you read it, say the words aloud. You will get better and better if you make up sentences and practice saying them aloud as you write. We are all better at writing a different language, because we have more time to think about composing the sentence. Speak it as often as you can. 

Your cat is really pretty. I am very fond of black cats! Smokey's a cute name, also.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Your cat is beautiful!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! Your English is much better than my Malaysian! :wink: :lol: Smokey's cute; I like that steel color!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry, Smokey, at first glance I thought you were black. You are a beautiful grey!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

I love your cat!!!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Hazmi and Smokey and welcome to the forum! 
Thank you for the little introduction on Malyasia - I have never been there but you never know...because I love travelling!
Lovely kitty and congratulations on saving her from the shelter!


----------

